# Madone 6.9 vs 6.5



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys new to the forum and on the wait list for a 6.9. But I was looking at the 6.5 and notice that there is no difference between the two except for the wheels and handle bar. Am i going crazy? it's a $1,800 difference and the frame is the same! Sorry, I called my dealer and told him to look into getting me a 6.5 but i wanted to here what's your guys opinion? I'm talking about the 6.9 and not the 6.9 pro with the deep carbon rims.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

You are not crazy. Unless you want the Race XXX Lites the 6.5 is the way to go. That is not a wheel I would ever consider, so the 6.9 is not worth the extra for me. I would consider the Aeolus 5.0 on the 6.9 Pro, but not at $2k+ more. There are other deep carbon wheels that are comparable or better for same $$$ or less. Despite what the spec's say I think the bars are the same. My 6.5 Pro did not come with the bars originally spec'd on Trekbikes.com. They are the RXXXL blade VRs.


----------



## KBeth (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats right its the wheels and not worth it IMO that is why I also went with the 6.5
http://home.rochester.rr.com/bmphouse/TheBike.html


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I believe the Aeolus 5 is the Race XXX Lite wheel - with fairing added. I probably agree that these are not worth the extra money. Nothing wrong with the Race X Lite wheels.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

KBeth said:


> Thats right its the wheels and not worth it IMO that is why I also went with the 6.5
> http://home.rochester.rr.com/bmphouse/TheBike.html


KBeth is that the way the bike came stock? I love the white grips, but on the website they are black? And i love the bike as well


----------



## KBeth (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey there I asked the shop to change out the handlebar to White instead of the black and also the Stem is last years model of that Bont stem but better looking i.m.o. you actually can see that stem used in treks brochure of the 6.9 Performance - I had to have the stem changed out due to my fit I also went with the Bontie bottle cages to match stuff and keep it lite - I wasnt crazy about the compact crank - I wanted full Dura Ace but figured this would be easier on the hills anyhow


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

KBeth said:


> Hey there I asked the shop to change out the handlebar to White instead of the black and also the Stem is last years model of that Bont stem but better looking i.m.o. you actually can see that stem used in treks brochure of the 6.9 Performance - I had to have the stem changed out due to my fit I also went with the Bontie bottle cages to match stuff and keep it lite - I wasnt crazy about the compact crank - I wanted full Dura Ace but figured this would be easier on the hills anyhow


I prefer the Race X Lite stems of this year though and it has 4 bolts. 

Actually, OP, why not get a 5.2 instead? Way cheaper, rides just as good, just a tad heavier and at MOST, 1% less stiff. 

Then you can use that cash you saved vs. the 6.5 and get the XXX Lite or Aeolus wheels you might want. Or just upgrade to DA perhaps and get other wheels. 

The 5.2 is the best bang for buck and hey, it was good enough for Disco. :wink:


----------

